
Ask HN: Do generic landing pages (“we create solutions”) work? - mostlystatic
When looking for work I often find it difficult to figure out what a company does, because they just say they make &quot;solutions to create business value.&quot;<p>Are those considered effective and what is the thinking behind them?<p>(This mostly happens with agencies&#x2F;consultancies.)
======
PaulHoule
Probably not.

It is hard to advertise a consultancy because you are generally under N.D.A.
and if you really helped Company X improve margins by 35%, the last thing
Company X wants is for Competitor Y to improve margins by 35%.

The dominant paradigm in software development is "gather requirements",
"design something", "code it", "test it", "deploy it" and it is a pretty bad
paradigm with a 2/3 failure rate in the field.

However, customers seem much more comfortable to stick to something familiar
rather than follow a highly opinionated approach which is best of breed for
some particular range of problems.

Many companies like that also have a sales approach which is driven by person-
to-person sales and the goal of the web site is not to "knock people's socks
off" but rather to not introduce any additional objections. (i.e. it is all
black because the even though the head salesman is the most conventional guy
you've ever met, the web designer is a lolligoth.)

